# Scratchy audio from Dish DVR 612



## vincec (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello everyone....

I have a question. Has anyone ever encountered a scratchy voices like distortion when listening to a Dish Network Solo DVR 612??

My home theater uses a Pioneer Elite AV receiver with 7.1 surround sound (with separate amp and 2 subs).
I love the system but about 2 weeks ago some of the Dish programming has this scratchy sound to speaking voices. Not all channels, just some. Has anyone here ever had this problem?

I'm going to unplug the DVR tonite and see if that helps.

Back in January, Dish replaced the DVR 612 because the processing signal would pop in and out constantly.
I could tell because the face displays the sound type coming and and it would flash on and off pretty much most of the time. I did take out my HDMI 1 input, so when i got the new DVR it has to go in HDMI 2.
I'm wondering if anyone else has any knowledge of this problem ...... or it is just me????

Thanks for helping me...!!!!!!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would call Dish. It could actually be a problem with the network that provides the feed as well. You can try a different cable but I doubt it's the problem as it's not occurring on all of your channels.


----------



## vincec (Jan 17, 2011)

You know what ended up causing the scrateyness??

As it turned out, I had one "rear facing" mid range / woofer voice coil was rubbing!!! 

I have Definitive Technology Bi Polar speakers......and they replaced the speaker no charge!!!

WOW....was that ever hard to find...... I disconnected the speaker and the irritating scracthy sound instantly 
vanished. The frequency had to be just right to hear it. It wasn't audible all the time.

Sooo all is well now!!

Thanks for responding....


----------

